# The Fate of Baal fluff



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Caught these bits over on B&C
So the Blood Angels have escaped their imminent doom. And Guiliman have come to save the day with the Indomitus Crusade. But more ominous, the presence of Ka'Bandha. It is strongly speculated in B&C discussion that Ka'Bandha went into the fray to 'save' the Blood Angels, because he did not want Khorne's Prize to be gobbled up by the 'nids, and gave them a stay of execution so they could properly fall to the madness in their blood in the future.

So it looks like the Blood Angels have won a reprieve for now, and will be staying on Baal after all. But a question lingers. Has Baal been moved to another place in the galaxy, or did the Indomitus Crusade get warped into the Dark Imperium because of the Great Rift appearing?

Also, -FIVE- chapter masters dead? Im pretty sure Gabriel Seth is not one of them, too ornery and mean to let mere tyranids do him in.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ah, so we know which is the first chapter to be totally replaced by the numarines!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think we can assume there's barely a single chapter left between all the survivors on Baal. Reconstituting an entire blood line with Primaris would mean big changes in the nature of the BA and successors.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I already want more details. It sounds like they took it on the chin, which was to be expected given the situation, but... yeah. That's it for the Blood Angels and their successors as we knew them. I doubt they number more than a single full chapter between them, and some of those are going to be from the Chapters that were more/too influenced by the Flaw.

I think it's going to be similar for the Space Wolves. Having to dilute their geneseed and accept the Primaris because there is just no other damn choice other than to die out completely.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

basically two of the chapters that would have opposed the primaris more strongly have gone almost-dodo. expect dark angels to be crippled too.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is also a pretty huge blow to the tyranids. Leviathan was the largest Hive Fleet to date and to lose a whole tendril of it is no small loss. 

Seems the new edition is really bringing the heavy changes.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Important Update to the OP. I discovered that the previous place I yoinked the blurbs from was missing the last and most crucial blurb. It has now been inserted.

Edit: Deleted a few posts of mine that was made irrelevant with the last blurb getting added.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

First off, there's still Blood Angels in the 8th edition story line. Second off, GW have stated via their community involvement that geneseed flaws still effect Primaris marines. Third, and most importantly...

What the actual fuck is going on with the timeline of these events? Baal was almost lost when the Rift blew the galaxy open and Guilliman showed up soon enough to save the day. GW mentioned that time was passing strangely around the Rift, the only way it currently makes sense to me is if weeks passed for Baal where years passed for the Crusade.

More questions than answers, considering anyone who read (even a synopsis of) Dante and knows of Guy Haley's follow up knew Baal was about to get nommed on by the Nids.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

ntaw said:


> First off, there's still Blood Angels in the 8th edition story line. Second off, GW have stated via their community involvement that geneseed flaws still effect Primaris marines. Third, and most importantly...
> 
> What the actual fuck is going on with the timeline of these events? Baal was almost lost when the Rift blew the galaxy open and Guilliman showed up soon enough to save the day. GW mentioned that time was passing strangely around the Rift, the only way it currently makes sense to me is if weeks passed for Baal where years passed for the Crusade.
> 
> More questions than answers, considering anyone who read (even a synopsis of) Dante and knows of Guy Haley's follow up knew Baal was about to get nommed on by the Nids.


Yeah, timebending is the only explanation to how Baal could have survived long enough for the Indomitus Crusade to actually reach them. Guiliman must have been crusading for quite a while to reach the Baal area. But I suspect its in part because of the daemonic ritual enacted by Ka'bandha to truly PUSH Baal ahead in time while they gobbled up the tyranid reinforcements. Ka'bandha must be -desperate- to claim the Blood Angels, or at least ensuring they can be claimed to resort to such unkhornate like schemes of warp sorcery. But I guess they can justify it to themselves by fueling it with the death and skulls of the tyranids to prepare new up and comming servants of the blood god.

Hrm.....I wonder now. Could the Blood Angels actually be set to truly fall? There was after all the rumor of a loyalist primarch going renegade, and a renegade getting redeemed.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> But I guess they can justify it to themselves by fueling it with the death and skulls of the tyranids to prepare new up and comming servants of the blood god.


The Fall of Shadowbrink shows us that the daemons cannot draw any kind of sustenance from the tyranids. Bugs simply don't have any kind of emotion or soul, at least not in any measure the daemons are able to draw power from. 

If Ka'bandha really was behind this, it was an act of desperation and nothing more. 

I know there's nothing mentioned about them here, but I also wouldn't rule out some necron involvement. The Silent King admitted to a healthy respect and even admiration for Sanguinius, so it isn't entirely impossible that the necrons are still pulling strings where they can.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> The Fall of Shadowbrink shows us that the daemons cannot draw any kind of sustenance from the tyranids. Bugs simply don't have any kind of emotion or soul, at least not in any measure the daemons are able to draw power from.
> 
> If Ka'bandha really was behind this, it was an act of desperation and nothing more.
> 
> I know there's nothing mentioned about them here, but I also wouldn't rule out some necron involvement. The Silent King admitted to a healthy respect and even admiration for Sanguinius, so it isn't entirely impossible that the necrons are still pulling strings where they can.


Not an encounter Ive heard of, elaborate? Devastation of Baal will surely cast more light on the KDK involvement and plans.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Not an encounter Ive heard of, elaborate? Devastation of Baal will surely cast more light on the KDK involvement and plans.


The Fall of Shadowbrink was a tyranid invasion of a world that hosted a Grey Knight garrison. As more and more defenders were consumed, the GK were eventually forced to join the fighting until they too perished. This unleashed the Daemon they had been keeping sealed, which in turn sparked a full on daemonic incursion. The daemons were dismayed to find these aliens rather than the human quarry they had been expecting, and set about exterminating every tyranid they could find. 

Initially the daemons' raw power swung the battle in their favour. However the description of the battle makes it clear that the daemons could not feed of tyranid deaths the way they could on other mortals, and the longer the battle went on, the more their power drained and momentum swung back to the tyranids. The tyranids saw the daemons not as prey, but as a rival predator competing for its prize. Between the warp static caused by the nids' Shadow in the Warp and the daemons' inability to feed off their foe, they were eventually defeated. 

I will quote the paragraph that follows after a Greater Daemon of Nurgle was blasted apart by a brood of zoanthropes: 



Tyranid Codex said:


> With one of their number fallen, the remaining lords of the Abominatum realised the nature of the battle had changed. The Hive Mind was leeching their energies, severing the Daemons from the sustaining powers of the Empyrean. No real blood flowed for Khorne, just worthless alien ichor. As each rancid disease was unleashed by the children of Nurgle, so the next brood of tyranids had grown resistant to it. Without the fear or devotion of true mortals to sustain them, the Daemons were foundering fast.



It goes on to describe the eventual defeat of the Daemon horde, and the tyranids resume their feeding process. However this lore makes it clear that if Sanguinius' old rival had indeed engineered the tyranids' defeat, he did it solely to preserve the Blood Angels as his own prize as there is no other reward in fighting the tyranids as far as Daemons are concerned.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I think you have it pretty much spot on, he wants the Angels for khorne, especially since he had failed claiming Sanguinius.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> I think you have it pretty much spot on, he wants the Angels for khorne, especially since he had failed claiming Sanguinius.


the angels, willingly or not, already feed khorne when they succumb to the thirst. there are few beings in the galaxy that are so bloodthirsty without being a berzerker!! Of course Kabanda wants them alive!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

neferhet said:


> the angels, willingly or not, already feed khorne when they succumb to the thirst. there are few beings in the galaxy that are so bloodthirsty without being a berzerker!! Of course Kabanda wants them alive!


So I guess what you're really saying is "this is awesome!", right? :laugh:

I would be pretty disappointed if BA were turned after all the bullshit they've been through, all the while holding to their morals and defending the Imperium as best they could. The Sanguinor even showed up and bitch-slapped Dante when he succumbed to the Thirst and took it out on civilians once. That 10k+ years of resistance through constant hardship is a large part of what makes them appealing to me.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ntaw said:


> So I guess what you're really saying is "this is awesome!", right? :laugh:
> 
> I would be pretty disappointed if BA were turned after all the bullshit they've been through, all the while holding to their morals and defending the Imperium as best they could. The Sanguinor even showed up and bitch-slapped Dante when he succumbed to the Thirst and took it out on civilians once. That 10k+ years of resistance through constant hardship is a large part of what makes them appealing to me.


Of course that is awesome!
No, really, what i meant was that (perhaps in an old fashioned fluff perspective) in a truly grimdark setting, those who fight with such martial pride, bloody frenzy and even falling into a berserkerish state... even if they fight for the emperor, they feed Khorne. Even if they atone, pray, resist...khorne is there, feeding on the slightest fault. And fault is there in abundance (all those chaps in black armour and the X painted on it :laugh
So, i guess kabanda would want to keep it's buffet going on...
even if Guilliman reinforces/replaces the BA with an all primareis force, i recall it was said that genetic flaws kept showing, so... bigger BA, bigger feast for khorne!
Wouldn't that be awesome??!?


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

"Look Blood Angels, I realize you've built this up in your head into a whole relationship, but really, I just don't feel about you that way. Yes, I had a date with Sanguinius but HE came to ME and that was ten thousand years ago! Just because I happened to be in the same system now, doesn't mean I came here for YOU. I was only here for work-related reasons, and this obsession you have with the rare times our paths cross is really getting creepy. Just... maybe try and get some counseling, get your head on straight, you know?" -Ka'Bandha :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

neferhet said:


> So, i guess kabanda would want to keep it's buffet going on...


Totally get where you're coming from, BA definitely provide some good juju for the Blood God. I also wouldn't count out Necron involvement just yet but we'll see how the story develops. 

Holy crap I want that Devastation of Baal book out yesterday.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

necron involvement should stop...gw has used it as deus ex machina enough times to make it old and stale. But awesome nonetheless!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

neferhet said:


> necron involvement should stop...gw has used it as deus ex machina enough times to make it old and stale. But awesome nonetheless!


I want to read about what happened when the Silent King met Sanguinius.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

neferhet said:


> necron involvement should stop...gw has used it as deus ex machina enough times to make it old and stale. But awesome nonetheless!


My trifecta of armies is Blood Angels, Tyranids, and Necrons soooooo yeah. I might be a little biased :laugh:

GW seems increasingly all about that deus ex card for sure.


----------

